# I need your opinion!



## Earlgrey (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi! 

Here's my question I'd love any advice you could share with me on this before I head to the store.

Camera: 7D ( 4 years old)
My question: I have to buy a new lens so do I just invest in the lens or entire new camera?

More info:

Re: Lens
I photograph dogs and like to get low to capture their POV. What I also like in my photos is the incorporation of the background ( city, forest etc) I'm not interested in a wide angel lens the would create distortion. I'm looking for a sharp, fast, zoom lens with great auto focus that can also compress the backgrounds to look closer to my small subjects. I own the 7D and also wonder if I go for the canon 24-105 will it cause issue since my camera isn't full frame and the lens is designed to be on a full frame camera? or is it? I dunno.

Re: Camera
Then I'm just wondering how long this camera generally last for. I have no issue with this camera but wondering if any of you know the life of these cameras. ( Should  I invest in a new camera and lens?) I know it's not sold any more but I still hoping I could find a mark ii somewhere thats new. I don't see the point in the mark iii for the price jump.


----------



## TheLibrarian (Jun 29, 2016)

Aside from dust on the sensor, moisture inside the lens, electrical problems or a button getting janky the shutter should last for 100,000 to 300,000 photos. Some people have 10-20 year old cameras but those may be pre-digital and idk if they make em like that anymore.


----------



## Rye (Jun 29, 2016)

Personally I would hang on to the body and invest the extra money in glass. The 7D is still a very capable camera and unless you insist on having the very newest and best the 7D II won't do that much more for you. For sharp, fast zoom, great autofocus, compress backgrounds, I would steer you away from the 25-105. It's an excellent lens and will work fine on your 7D but there are better choices for what you want to do. I would suggest a 70-200 f/2.8 if you can swing it.


----------

